# SmallRig Camera accessories with Airtag compatibility.



## Chaitanya (Jan 3, 2023)

SmallRig has announced new camera plates and other accessories with AirTag cavities. While mainstream camera makers are dragging their feet with security features 3rd part manufacturers are adding new accessories make tracking stolen/lost cameras easier. 








Smallrig now also offers camera accessories with a hidden Apple Airtag cavity - Photo Rumors


We already had the first camera accessories designed for a hidden Apple Airtag: KURVD camera caps with hidden AirTag cavity Oberwerth Leica M11 camera leather case with a hidden pocket for an Apple AirTag Smallrig now also offers two additional camera accessories with a hidden Apple Airtag...




photorumors.com


----------

